
Librem 5 Aspen Batch – Photo and Video Gallery - kgwxd
https://puri.sm/posts/librem-5-aspen-batch-photo-and-video-update/
======
antisemiotic
Anyone got it and willing to share experiences? I have a preorder, but decided
to play it safe and ask for a later batch.

